# A Sunny March Morning



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I owe you guys some pictures. ^^ Vegas is almost 15 weeks now, and I needed some pictures to put into his 14 weeks folder.. so we took a bunch of pictures in the backyard today. It was sunny, he was feeling spunky, and it wasn't OMG COLD!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't mind the clothes >_> I'm still trying to teach the boyfriend his clothes go in the hamper.. not the floor. xP


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy. They were loving the sunshine. He's getting big.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oooh, he's growing!!! lol, it'll be funny to look back at pics of the two dogs together as he's grown and starts to overshadow the other! lol!! I love the first pic of them together...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is such a lovely little fellow! I love the pics of the two of them together!_


----------



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG I love your nametag I want one but they have a hefty pricetag that I have been unwilling to spend lately!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Paris-London said:


> OMG I love your nametag I want one but they have a hefty pricetag that I have been unwilling to spend lately!!


Thanks! I looove those name tags. I work at Petco, and all of ours suck.. so I went to our competitor, Petsmart, to get Vegas's. Hehe. ;D Theirs are so much better. I sacrificed my employee discount for vanity!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Vegas is such a cutie! 

And good luck with the training the boyfriend thing, they can be hopeless LOL.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

love the puppy fur! I'm so jealous 


Rockporters said:


> Vegas is such a cutie!
> 
> And good luck with the training the boyfriend thing, they can be hopeless LOL.


yeah, training boyfriends is really tough! LOL


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

You got some great pictures of Vegas. He is so happy running around. All that fluffy puppy hair!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

ooooohhhhhhh cute Vegas!! I love the one with a mouthful of ball. Also love the one where Vegas and his buddy are like, "Hey wasn't us" His puppy hair looks so soft and cuddly! Thanks for the great pics! We still had piles of snow yesterday


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like they having a good time. He's so cute.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

such a little cutie!!


----------

